# Let's see your Tricked out Kawa Mules



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm leaning towards a mule over a big four wheeler, but i havn't seen a kawasaki Mule all jacked up and on steroids yet! i think the only way to make them bad arse is maybe to install "mattracks" on them . OK , Let's see 'em


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

*Polaris Ranger*

Sorry I don't have a Mule but I do have a Ranger!


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Here are some mules from our UTV rides. A pretty good variety for you. Mules are cool!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

I cant believe they are driving in the surf.............

What would Red Foreman say?


----------



## Jerm (Nov 5, 2008)

Money to burn, driving that mule in the surf???sad_smiles


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

heres mine Before the new tires & brushgard


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

I love my Ranger's and my vizsla's because life's to short to hunt with an ugly dog.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Kabota*

Ilove my new Kabota too i can drive it around the ranch for a week on a tank of diesel and here's a pic of my dog's.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

why in the heck would you drive a high dollar utv in the saltwater?? That just don't make any sense.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

11andy11 said:


> why in the heck would you drive a high dollar utv in the saltwater?? That just don't make any sense.


BEER...Plenty of BEER!!!:cheers:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Palmetto said:


> I cant believe they are driving in the surf.............
> 
> What would Red Foreman say?


 Yeah, wasn't quite what i was looking for, so "Palmetto", you say you drive the Kawa mule at work every week and the Ranger will put it to "Shame"? Alright peep's, let's see your Tricked out "Ranger's" but you don't have to put them in the"Salt Water" to take a pic. :rotfl:


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

My Mules got over..24,000 miles..lets see anyone come close to that..


----------



## OZGRAMS (Feb 28, 2005)

Dam ox bow... that is a lot of miles.... how did you come to that number? My Trans is at 189 hours....Can't post pics wight now... BUT it has 25" dirt devils on it , 2" lift, 1/2" thick plastic roof. , custom feeder hitch and a custom high rack seat. Mule is quiet and pretty much goes anywhere... Rangers are louder and go faster....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

OZGRAMS said:


> Dam ox bow... that is a lot of miles.... how did you come to that number? My Trans is at 189 hours....Can't post pics wight now... BUT it has 25" dirt devils on it , 2" lift, 1/2" thick plastic roof. , custom feeder hitch and a custom high rack seat. Mule is quiet and pretty much goes anywhere... Rangers are louder and go faster....


This is the kind of stuff i'm lookin for,Thanks!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> My Mules got over..24,000 miles..lets see anyone come close to that..


That sounds like "highway" miles do you pull it behind your truck  just kiddin, i'm looking for the off road stuff and ride quality, i know that the ranger is louder, but i have heard that they are awesome machines! thanks for the info!


----------



## farmdude (Mar 25, 2008)

deerdude2000 said:


> Ilove my new Kabota too i can drive it around the ranch for a week on a tank of diesel and here's a pic of my dog's.


is the Kabota a yankee hauler or do we jusrt tag along? lol


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

Go to uvcountry.com If you can dream it up and pay for it , they can do it.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

These are awesome. This is inspiring me to buy the family a new Christmas present. Please post more.


----------

